# Snake?



## ShadowEyes (Feb 8, 2016)

I was feeling down tonight, so I decided to draw "Venom" Snake in his Chicken Hat. Is it bad that eye patch-wearing, bearded guys is my happy place now?

Thought you'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Feb 8, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 9, 2016)

Shadow.. this is soooo #*^$&^@ cooool... I love the perspective , you know.. with him looking down. I also like the soft lines... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Ted (Feb 15, 2016)

cool!


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 27, 2016)

SE, So clever! Drawing does help chase the blues away.


----------

